# A-Fib and trip to ER this morning



## Calli66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Today I woke up with pounding racing irregular heart beat which they said was atrial fibrillation--it resolved back to normal rhythm in 4 hours. Scared the heck out of me.

I switched to dessicated (erfa) in January and have been gradually increasing dose to 1 1/4 gr (up from 3/4 gr to start). My TSH levels have been up recently, but fT4 low (not in range) and fT3 low.

My endo says I shouldn't be on natural thyroid with the T3 (I had gotten the dessicated Rx through my integrative medicine clinic). She says the T3 "caused" the A-Fib. It started early in the morning before I had taken my dose and hadn't had any thyroid med since yesterday noon.

My thyroid gland is moderately painful right now, too---I seem to get that when I'm too hypo. But the symptoms seem like hyper. I have the anti-thyroglobulin antibodies and Sjogren's Syndrome also.

My ferritin levels are on the low side, and I understood from reading STTM that this might be a problem when taking dessicated. My cortisol levels are fine via 24 saliva test.

Thanks,

C


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi - Sounds like you have had a bit of a stressful and scary day. I'm glad that you are okay. The heart related symptoms/problems associated with thyroid disease definitely can be scary and concerning. I hope you can get your levels sorted soon. Best of luck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Calli66 said:


> Today I woke up with pounding racing irregular heart beat which they said was atrial fibrillation--it resolved back to normal rhythm in 4 hours. Scared the heck out of me.
> 
> I switched to dessicated (erfa) in January and have been gradually increasing dose to 1 1/4 gr (up from 3/4 gr to start). My TSH levels have been up recently, but fT4 low (not in range) and fT3 low.
> 
> ...


So sorry this happened to you. I don't agree w/ the doc but then I am only a layperson and not qualified to do any doctoring. LOL!

Low Ferritin can and and will cause this and so will a rise in cortisol. Cortisol typically rises in the AM.

Also, seafood, alcohol and any OTC such as cough medicine which causes an adrenergic action. Even an Rx depending on what it is. Novacaine is adrenergic. Anything containing iodine.


----------



## Calli66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, Andros,

I had thought about the cortisol. I recently did the 24 hr saliva test and it was nearly perfect---but---it was likely adding to whatever else was going on in my body.

I had eaten quite a bit of seaweed Wakame this week---as recommended by my acupuncture doctor. Maybe the iodine or something in that may have triggered it.

Both yesterday and today I have had increased gut motility---not diarrhea---just rapid, thorough clean out. I'm thinking that's maybe the thyroid hormone, maybe too much of it. My idea (based on speculation only) is that my thyroid gland put out a spike of active hormone this week, and in combination with the what I was getting directly from dessicated, it totaled too much.

Calli

Also I started taking Hema-Plex to bring up my iron levels---maybe that could have triggered something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Calli66 said:


> Thanks, Andros,
> 
> I had thought about the cortisol. I recently did the 24 hr saliva test and it was nearly perfect---but---it was likely adding to whatever else was going on in my body.
> 
> ...


My dear; in my mind, there are no maybe's about it. Do you see what is in this product? http://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=429

If I were making the decision, I would immediately discontinue this product. I don't have the time to look up all those things but dollars to donuts there is at least one thing if not more that tipped you over the edge. (adrenegic)

Supplement Facts 
Serving Size: 1 tablet
Servings Per Container: 30

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amount
Per Serving % Daily
Value*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin C (Proprietary Esterified Complex - as ascorbyl palmitate, ascorbic acid, magnesium ascorbate, potassium ascorbate, zinc ascorbate) 300mg 500%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin B-2 (as riboflavin) 25mg 1470%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pantothenic Acid (as calcium pantothenate) 25mg 250%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zinc (as monomethionine) 5mg 33%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Manganese (as amino acid chelate/complex) 5mg 250%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L-Cysteine (free form amino acid) 50mg **

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Proanthoplex (Proprietary Proanthocyanidin/Bioflavonoid Complex: Bioflavonoids (from Citrus limon exocarp), Bilberry (Vaccinium myrtillus fruit), Blackberry (Rubus villosus fruit), Green Tea (Camellia sinensis leaf), Black & Red Raspberry (Rubus idaeaus fruit) 25mg **

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beet (Beta vulgaris) 15mg **

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bioperine (Piper nigrum fruit extract)(standardized 95% (2.37mg) 1-piperoylpiperidine) 2.5mg **

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopheryl acetate) 30IU 100%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin B-1 (as thiamine HCL) 25mg 1667%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Niacin (as niacinamide) 50mg 250%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin B-6 (as pyridoxine HCL) 25mg 1250%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calcium (as amino acid chelate/complex) 25mg 2.5%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Iron (as amino acid chelate/complex) 85mg 472%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Selenium (as amino acid complex) 10mcg 14%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copper (as amino acid chelate) 2mg 100%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Based on a 2,000 calorie diet 
** Daily Values not established


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

B vitamins can be very stimulating and it looks like that supplement has a lot of the B's. Plus, if you're not used to magnesium, starting it can cause diarrhea and/or loose bowels.

I'm just throwing it out there for you to look at b/c I am extremely sensitive to meds and supplements. I always have to start very low and go slowly up. I stay away from B vitamins in general b/c of the stimulating properties.

When I increase my Armour I also have to go low and slow. Did you have an increase lately?


----------



## Calli66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I increased erfa by 1/4 grain a little more than a week ago---in response to my TSH at 2.55 (.40-4.60). (my fT4 was low, out of range, and fT3 at the bottom of range in this test).

Just got my lab results from yesterday's draw in the ER. TSH was 3.08, fT4 was.92 (.85-1.68) fT3 was high because I had taken my pill a couple hours earlier.

I feel better this afternoon--heart was thudding around this morning but no arrhythmia.

Yes I remember being sensitive to B vitamins especially niacin. Note to self: Go Slow.

I'm cutting back on all but the essential supplements I take, and am back on Levothroid until I get my ferritin levels up.

C


----------

